# GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition



## Carphunter-SL (13. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren das humminbird 718 masteredition, da es GPS kompatibel ist würde ich das gerne aufrüsten. 

Nur weiß ich nicht welches... Hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem Echolot und einem GPS was dazu passt? 

Ich wäre für Infos dankbar. 


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## jules2003 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Das passende GPS ist das alte AS GR 16 oder das neue und bessere AS GR 50. Anbei der passende Link.
http://store.humminbird.com/products/271323/718


Gruß Michael


----------



## Carphunter-SL (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Danke danke für die antwort. Genau das wollte ich hören. Hast du eventuell erfahrungen mit dem Gerät? 


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## jules2003 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Mit dem 718 habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Ich habe das HB 898c SI. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Carphunter-SL (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Aber das GPS gerät hast du? Wie ist das mit dem speichern von stellen? Ist das einfach machbar und kann man den gespeicherten stellen Namen geben? Kann man stellen verschiedener Gewässer Speichern und sie immer wieder nutzen? So wie bei einem Hand GPS?


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Eismann (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr auch mit dem GPS-Aufrüsten meines HB 728 befasst. Letztlich habe ich mich für ein Hand-GPS entschieden (Garmin eTrex Legend). Folgende Gründe sprachen dafür: 
-Eine GPS-Antenne fand ich bei fehlender Kartendarstellung des Echolotes unpraktisch.
-Eine GPS Antenne kann man nur in Verbindung mit dem Echolot nutzen, für weitere Freizeitaktivitäten ist es zwecklos
-Das 728er hat einen Parallel-Port zum Anschluss eines GPS-Empfanggerätes, das limitiert die zu benutzenden Handgeräte enorm. Das eTrex H wäre gegangen, dann benötigt man aber noch einen Adapter, der zusätzlich Geld kostet, und auch der Anschluss an den PC ist entsprechend umständlich.

Somit habe ich mich für ein eigenständiges Gerät entschieden, welches eine Kartendarstellung hat. Ich habe diese Entscheidung bisher nicht bereut.

Falls Du Dein GPS-Gerät aufrüsten möchtest, kannst dur auch GPS-Mäuse verwenden, dies müssen aber einen Parallel-Port besitzen. Letztes Jahr gab es hier einen Thread zu dem Thema, der müsste einfach zu finden sein.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## jules2003 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Das Speichern der Wegpunkte ist bei meinem Gerät sehr einfach und man  kann den gespeicherten Stellen nachträglich Namen zuordnen. Man kann in  verschiedenen Gewässern Wegpunkte markieren und kann sich per Echolot  wieder an diese Stellen hinführen lassen. Ich habe meine Wegpunkte ins  Google Earth importiert und kann sie jederzeit wieder aufrufen. Wie das  aber mit dem 718 funktioniert kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.




Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Hallo Carphunter,

das Speichern von Wegpunkten ist beim 718 sehr einfach möglich, indem man einmal die Menü-Taste und dann die Cursor-rechts Taste drückt. Man kann den Wegpunkten dann später auch eindeutige Namen geben, allerdings immer nur am Gerät. Ein Datenexport auf einen PC und damit die Darstellung in Google Earth wie z.B. beim 898 ist ohne weiteres nicht möglich. Um Wegpunkte von mehreren Gewässern zu gruppieren, kann man die einzelnen Wegpunkte nach Entfernung zum augenblicklichen Standpunkt sortieren, dann hat man alle Wegpunkte in der Liste untereinander, die zu einem bestimmten Gewässer gehören. 
Grundsätzlich ist ein gleichzeitiger Kartenplotter, in dem man die Wegpunkte direkt in der Seekarte sieht, natürlich besser, aber auch mit dem 718 kann die gespeicherten Wegpunkte leicht wiederfinden. Man muss dann halt etwas mehr die Augen aufhalten|bigeyes, damit man z.B. nicht versehentlich auf einer Sandbank landet.

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: GPS für humminbird 718 masteredition*

Moin,
um dein Echolot mit GPS aufzurüsten brauchst du eine GPS Antenne oder ein Hand GPS mit NMEA Ausgang. Dazu das NMEA Kabel mit offenen Enden um eine Verbindung zwischen Magellan und GPS herzustellen. Das ganze erfordert ein wenig bastelei ist aber super wenn es fertig ist. Ich habe letztes Jahr mein 737 mit einem Magellan Spor Track Color gekoppelt und durch SD Kartensteckplatz im Huminbird nutze ich so mein Gerät jetzt als Kartenplotter und Echolot. Sollte das Echolot mal nicht mehr wollen habe ich immer noch das Magellan um weiter zu navigieren. Das erstellen von Wegpunkten im Huminbird ist ganz einfach wie auch die Menueführung.
Wenn du weitere Infos brauchst frag einfach ich helfe gerne.


----------

